# Nothing will download



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

My HP desktop is acting all wonky lately. While it's not the newest thing on the market, I have upgraded it to Windows 7 and have added a ton more RAM (memory, right?) though I know that doesn't speed the processor. 

Regardless, all the sudden a few months ago it stopped downloading. I can't download documents, pictures, or other files. I can't update iTunes (heck-iTunes is gone for some reason and I can reinstall it)! I just ignored it because I was using my laptop but it crashed (literally-it crashed to the floor) and instead of replacing it I got an iPad. Now I have a one day a week job where I have to download an Excel spreadsheet, fill it out and send it back. While I get that I can edit it in the browser, I'm still not able to get it saved and sent back the way the boss is requesting. And regardless, I'd really like to be able to download anything I want on this desktop. 

Also, it would be fabulous if I could speed this booger up a bit. Help!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I would suggest running your anti-virus and maywarebytes (download from another computer, put it on a flash drive and load it from there if you don't already have it on your machine)

You also could try a system restore to a date before you stared having problems.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

PrettyPaisley said:


> Regardless, all the sudden a few months ago it stopped downloading.


What browser are you using when you try to download? Have you tried a different browser? What message do you get when you try to download? Does anything seem to be happening, or does it kick an error message?


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Nevada said:


> What browser are you using when you try to download? Have you tried a different browser? What message do you get when you try to download? Does anything seem to be happening, or does it kick an error message?



It starts to download but stops and the window at the bottom says it couldn't be downloaded and asks if I want to try again. And when I do try again and again and again it never works. 

I'm using IE - I assume the newest version. I don't have another computer from which to download; I'm pretty ticked my iPad isn't cooperating, too.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

PrettyPaisley said:


> It starts to download but stops and the window at the bottom says it couldn't be downloaded and asks if I want to try again. And when I do try again and again and again it never works.
> 
> I'm using IE - I assume the newest version. I don't have another computer from which to download; I'm pretty ticked my iPad isn't cooperating, too.


I'm thinking this could be a browser-specific problem. Do you have a different browser you can try. I suggest Firefox. You may need to download it on a different computer and burn it to CD.


----------



## NELSELGNE (Nov 13, 2006)

Since it starts DOWNLOADING and then stops... it may be too strict SECURITY SETTINGS.
Turn down your security settings. Go to your browser's security settings. You can change all settings to default or even low settings. You may even see an option there for enabling downloading. For example, Internet Explorer has a check box for "enable file download." Try to see if these looser security settings will allow you to download files.

If that doesn't work, try WINDOWS UPDATE... Or, a different browser.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

How much free space on your hard drive?


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Ooooh. I'll check. So far the security settings are set at medium so I don't think that's it. Also - I don't have an additional computer to download a different browser at this moment. Wish I could trip over a few hundred dollars. I'd just replace it.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

PrettyPaisley said:


> Ooooh. I'll check. So far the security settings are set at medium so I don't think that's it. Also - I don't have an additional computer to download a different browser at this moment. Wish I could trip over a few hundred dollars. I'd just replace it.


Library, friend, neighbor, relative? someone you know has to have a computer.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I googled the error code and the results said it was most likely an issue with a Zelda worm. Remarkably, I was able to download Chrome and a free malware removal tool. I'm installing it now and fingers crossed it works. Even if Chrome lets me download files, I need to get this worm off because it apparently will trash my computer.


----------



## Nate_in_IN (Apr 5, 2013)

If you are just clicking the link to the excel file inside of IE I think that will attempt to load the file into an IE plugin. You might try to right-click the link and select "save link as" as whatever equivalent.


----------

